# come back jackson



## jackson007 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi, Jackson doesnt always come back especially if there is another dog/squirrel or cat around - thinking of trying a whistle as treats not working. Any advice would be welcome. thank you:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

a long line is your best bet, dont feed him before a walk and find a nice fresh treat that he gose nuts for none the the rubish they sell in the petshops. 


hold the like to start with you can get a 6foot line for a couple of quid on ebay or you can just use a long washing line. never let it go tite unless you encoreging him back to you. the point of the line is that he feels he is off lead but you still have controle. 

then you can start letting him drag it and if he doesnt come back you just catch the line by standing on it and realing him in. 


got any photos of your boy, how old is he ?


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, Unfortunately i am not able to iffer help on this one as i have the same problem with Eric. I would however be interested to know what treats you use for your Poo's Kendal? I use pet store treats but like you say they can take or leave them!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

For recall training I will take treats like liver cake, tuna cake, hot dog sausage, cheese (small amounts) or chicken slices. We do lots of practice on a long line and when she was coming back every time on the long line I firstly let her trail it behind her and then let her go free, still with plenty of recalls and lots of rewards.

A whistle will only work if you spend a decent length of time conditioning the dog to respond to it first by blowing the whistle before feeding the dog or giving a very tasty treat so they learn the sound means food.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Set Jackson up for success. Go back to basics. Do plenty of recall when he's paying attention. Be exciting when recalling, you're trying to make yourself more interesting and fun than anything that could distract.

Even if Jackson decides to come back to you on his own accord, use your recall command. Praise loads and reward with a treat.

As he becomes more confident with his recall he'll begin to return when something is a bit more distracting. 

However, do remember, that sometimes they need to get left of steam, finish a greeting with another dog and you need to wait for a gap in their proceeding before you'll get their attention.

Basically, build on easy recall so knows exactly what's expected of him. Keep up the training and they will get the hang of it and be more responsive. :d


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter can be a bit of a pickle at this too. I try and take him for a walk when he is hungry and take his most favourite treats (frankfurters). It doesn't always work as Dexter is so social and craves the company of other dogs. His recall is perfect in his obedience classes but in our park he is so happy with his friends he wont always come when I want to go home.


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Exactly my problem with eric but it is startomg to go dark so early he only gets to play at weekends now


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

The best piece of advice I had was to let them off the lead straight away so they learn to worry about loosing you rather than the other way around. This worked really well for Pixel, but you do have to be brave. We had a couple of hairy moments with her but generally she is very good apart from if there are picnics or sqirrels. I used to hide behind treesn and bushes when should wouldn't come so that she would look up wonder where I was and start looking for me. I would keep my eye on her all the time, then step out and call her. I would only be hidden for less than a minute. This worked really well when she was getting a bit too big for her boots as she got older and was going futher afield. 

We also found that calling her as I walk away rather than standing there works really well, expecially changing direction as again she worries you're going somewhere without her. To others it probably looks like you don't care and is a bit rude if she is helping herself to their food/ball but it does work.

I also call her back and give her treats regularly during the walk when she is near me so she gets used to how far I would like her to be away from me, knows I've got yummy food and learns the call to come back. I've also found sitting down or sqeaking her favourite toy works well too.
Hope this helps.


----------

